# Culturelle making diarrhea worse?



## sunspot19

Hi.So with my super mixture of probios, I decided about a week ago to add culturelle to the mix. Figured it couldn't hurt. I also had some noodles that I believe disagreed with me last Thursday.Since Thursday evening and continuing thru today my diarrhea has been back in full force. Prior to that, with the probio mixture i had I was doing great.Curious, although the diarrhea didn't start immediately upon taking it, it started soon enough after and has now continued so I am wondering if I added one probio too many?Anyone else have adverse reactions (heavy stomach and diarrhea) from Culturelle? Should I stop it or just try a bit longer (little over a week) to see if things stabilize?Seems like I may have overdone it.


----------



## code9

It's always good to try things one at a time, for at least a week. To let you know how it's reacting over a period of time. Probably a month would be a better trial time.I've not had any adverse reactions to culturelle, check the box, I think it contains minute amounts of whey, they do not bother me, but might bother some?It may just be that you need to give it time, or try things one at a time. Probiotics might improve the situation, but they seem to have a very limited effect in my experience.


----------



## Just Joe

I tried culturally for the first time a few weeks back and it seemed to make things worse, not so bad that I thought to stop though. I quit taking it after a week just cause i didn't always remember to take it. Well a couple days ago I got what seemed to be either a stomach virus or mild case of food poisoning and was vomiting as well as the other unpleasant symptom. It only lasted a day but I was still feeling under the weather the day after but no bowel movement and no vomiting. So I thought to start the culturelle again thinking it couldn't hurt.. Within an hour of taking a pill I had diarrhea that was all fluid and has been so almost three times an hour for the last 6 hours and all I can do is wonder if the pill started all this nonsense!


----------



## PD85

Culturelle didn't do anything for me. But any probiotic can mess with your system.


----------



## janetmtt

PD85 said:


> Culturelle didn't do anything for me. But any probiotic can mess with your system.


Wonder if Culturelle makes diarrohea worse would it be good for those who have constipation? What is in culturelle. I know someone has mentioned small amount of whey - what does that do to people who have suffer constipation and bloating - whey make it worse - is it a good product to take - does it help bloating?Finding the right probiotic I'm finding is a minefield!


----------



## maitland

try kefir....which is milk fermented with kefir grains...one tablespoon has 5 billion of good bacteria...i take a few tablespoons each morning and night and i am pleased with the results. it is not as popular as yogurt but it is available in lots of places.... you just have to look a little harder.


----------



## janetmtt

Does it help with bloating and constipation? Do you make it up yourself or do you buy it? I know there is a company in Sweden who sells a bottle that you mix with water - which would be good for those who have problems with dairy, milk, lactose problems etc.


----------

